# Information about the future of soy oil



## Tysonboss1 (23 November 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering what was the best way to keep track of the price of soy oil,

and find out infomation about future predictions and stuff.

or if you have an oppinion on the price of soy feel free to share it,

thanks


----------



## The Once-ler (24 November 2007)

Chicago board of trade?
http://www.cbot.com./

Soybeans are a major world crop. They compete with wheat, corn, cotton etc for land. The agricultural commodity boom is just starting and I expect soybeans to do as well as everything else.


----------



## wayneL (24 November 2007)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering what was the best way to keep track of the price of soy oil,
> 
> ...



On my blog I keep dynamic links to commodity charts, inluding soy oil.

I'm on record as being bullish on bean oil and I still hold that opinion... though the price is getting up there a bit. A bit late to go long for a long term hold IMNSHO.


----------



## Flying Fish (24 November 2007)

great info guys


----------



## Tysonboss1 (25 November 2007)

wayneL said:


> On my blog I keep dynamic links to commodity charts, inluding soy oil.
> 
> I'm on record as being bullish on bean oil and I still hold that opinion... though the price is getting up there a bit. A bit late to go long for a long term hold IMNSHO.




Do you think that soy can maintain the record highs,... I think that stockpiles are at a record high and alot of the speculative buying is because of expected demand from bio fuel processors,... however the biofuel companies have said that biofuel can not be profitable with feed stock prices this high,... I do you think that this should cause a slip in the price of soy oil, if or when the speculaters holding most of the stock pile are forced to sell down postions


----------



## wayneL (25 November 2007)

Tysonboss1 said:


> Do you think that soy can maintain the record highs,... I think that stockpiles are at a record high and alot of the speculative buying is because of expected demand from bio fuel processors,... however the biofuel companies have said that biofuel can not be profitable with feed stock prices this high,... I do you think that this should cause a slip in the price of soy oil, if or when the speculaters holding most of the stock pile are forced to sell down postions



I think that's a pretty fair analysis and one I'd go along with, but as with all markets, who really knows for sure?


----------



## theasxgorilla (25 November 2007)

wayneL said:


> I think that's a pretty fair analysis and one I'd go along with, but as with all markets, who really knows for sure?




I'm actually allergic to soy...so I think they should ban it for everything but biofuels...then I won't have to dodge the stuff in all the food out there and the price should come down making biofuel viable!


----------

